# Adapters?



## Brazen-GTO (Aug 20, 2006)

Does anyone know where i could get adapters?

I have a set of 19x8.5, 19x9.5 rims from my last car (GTI) that were over 4k. Really like the rims and would like to see if i could use them with the GTO, or if im gonna need to sell em. 

Thanks


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

Slim chance, GTO's have a very tight fit and fender rubbing problems. I got 18x8 and just barely rub .. 245/40/18


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Try this;

http://www.adaptitusa.com/index.asp?PAGEACTION=CONTACTUS

Those wheels will have to be no less than +65mm offset to make up for the 1 inch thickness of the adapter plate to get you close to the stock GTO offset (40mm). If the offset is less than that, you're definitely going to have rubbing issues on the rears (depending on the section width of the tire).


----------

